# Good Morning



## bonsai (Oct 14, 2012)

Hallo.
My name is Pia,I am 33 years old,from Germany.
I live together with my boyfriend,lovely mice and rats.
We can't imagine,living without our wonderful animals,which makes us happy every day.
Yesterday we seperatet the boys and girls of the 18th September litter.There are so beautyful,most of them chocolates.
We have just about one litter a year and all mice stay with us their whole lifes.
The reason for breeding our own litters are bad experiences with petshop mice and mice of unknown origin,which often suffers from genetic caused illnesses,what makes us really sad in the past.
Now I can look back on 4 healthy litters in the last years.
I'm looking forward a good time with you at this forum.
Please excuse me,if my English isn't correct all times but I don't have the possibility to speak an write it so often,and so,many things I learned at school have been lost.
I'll do my best.

Pia


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

Hello and welcome  ... your English is fab ... much better than my German  ... Im going to start breeding my own mice as the pet shops here are also dissapointing ... and there is only one in my area of the uk that actually sells them


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## Squeakers (Aug 4, 2012)

Welcome! Your breeding sounds very much like mine,i do one litter a year and keep them all,plus i don't do petshop mice due to bad experience also.
Currently waiting for my litter(s),i have done 2 this year


----------



## bonsai (Oct 14, 2012)

Thanks a lot.

@Squeakers:
Best whishes for your litters.
When do you exspect them?


----------



## Leaflyn (Oct 21, 2012)

I am wondering, do you breed the first petshop mice and then just keep all the mice from there on out and breed once a year? Sadly I don't have breeders near me and I really would rather not buy anymore petshop mice.


----------



## bonsai (Oct 14, 2012)

Hello Leaflyn.
About ten years ago we start holding mice and took three girls from a petshop.All pregnant but we did not know when we brought them.It was not the best start but we loved all mice by seeing them grown up and did the best to manage the situation.Successful.But sadly many mice suffer from genetic caused illness.
After that we contact a serious breeder to get a breeding couple of mice.
The following litter made us really happy and most mice are healthy and vital.
From that time on we took one of our boys and a girl from a breeder for a new litter.Our own girls are mostly out of breeding age because of the big breaks between the litters.
If you want to breed please don't do it with pet shop mice.It wouldn't make you happy.constantly.
Good luck with finding a serious breeder.Sometimes it takes more time but then you can be happy with healthy mice,daily.


----------



## Leaflyn (Oct 21, 2012)

bonsai said:


> Hello Leaflyn.
> About ten years ago we start holding mice and took three girls from a petshop.All pregnant but we did not know when we brought them.It was not the best start but we loved all mice by seeing them grown up and did the best to manage the situation.Successful.But sadly many mice suffer from genetic caused illness.
> After that we contact a serious breeder to get a breeding couple of mice.
> The following litter made us really happy and most mice are healthy and vital.
> ...


Thank you for your story. That's sad how petshop mice suffer from genetic caused illnesses. I have heard things about tumors and stuff like that.  I don't plan on breeding mine, but I was just wondering for clarification. I have 4 petshop mice, 1 buck and 3 does. I hope they don't come down with any bad illnesses.


----------

